# Bristol CT 2 Officers Killed



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Waking up to news of 2 CT officers killed, 1 more seriously wounded. 

CTSP holding a news conference later this morning. 

Be safe out there officers - be extra frosty!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

So sad. 😕


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The shooters facebook is still up Nick Brutcher
Nicholas Brutcher, Bristol Shooting Suspect: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know <shit load of info. unknown if its solid. 




__





Loading…






www.nytimes.com


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ambushed on a fake call by two whackos. Terrible.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

5 cops nationwide in a 24 hour period! Watch your six folks!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Great shot!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

That's hard to listen to. 😥


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> That's hard to listen to. 😥


It is, LA sent it to me and when I watched it my jaw dropped. But to steal a line from Training Day that boy has mass squabbles! humpty dumpty is pissing 5.56 rounds at God know what, yet the officer while with a bullet in his leg still composes himself makes its to cover, lines up a shot and turns him off like a light switch. Saving God only know how many officer responding call and possibly falling victims to another ambush.


----------

